# sollers



## Arabus

Salvete,

Is the adjective _sollers -ertis _derived from a verb or is it related to _solus_? I am reading in a grammar and it is listed with adjectives ending with "-ns", I don't know why. I am now confused-- does this word have a participle form?

Gratias vobis,


----------



## Joca

I think it is derived from *sollertia,ae*, _skill, ingenuity_.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks....


----------



## CapnPrep

_Sollers_ is derived from _sollus + ars_. It is not a participial form. I guess it was listed with _-ns_ adjectives in your book because they all have the same declension (stem in _t_).


----------



## Arabus

Thank you. I thought that _sollers _comes from _*sollerts_, is this correct?


----------



## berndf

Because the oblique stem is _sollert-_ or why? This would be no contradiction to CapnPrep's explanation because the oblique stem of _ars_ is _art-_.


----------



## Arabus

Yes, I just wanted to be sure that the fact the stem is _sollert- _means _sollers_ was _*sollert_s at some point in history. I don't know much in Latin etymology. Thank you.


----------



## berndf

It is quite a normal phenomenon for third declension stems in _-t_ that the _-t_ mutates to _-s_ in the nominative singular like for examples in the participle suffix _-ens, ent-is_. or the mentioned _ars, art-is_.

CapnPrep will cerainly correct me, if I am wrong; I assume this is caused assimilation of final stem consonant(s) of athematic nouns to the _-s_ suffix:
_arts>ars_
_regs>reks>rex_
_nocts>nocs>nox_


----------



## Arabus

Thanks ...


----------

